# I can't get him back in the cage!



## hennaredlady (Aug 3, 2012)

Danny was an aviary bird but in the last few days lost his mate (egg binding). I've taken him inside now as don't want him the single cockatiel in an aviary full of budgies. He isn't timid - but also isn't tame as came from an aviary. He clearly wants out of the cage and climbs all over as soon as I come over- but when I let him out is becoming impossible to get him back in. He will step up onto a stick outside the cage but very quickly realized that I was trying to get him back in and I spend at least 10 min walking back and forth around the room with a stick perch. I've done the quiet sweet talking but nothing keeps him from flying. This has resorted to me having to catch him with my hands and using the aviary net as a last resort. Obviously this is not going to help with bonding! But I feel that he needs to stretch his wings as used to flying and it's not fair to keep him in.

Training in the cage is difficult as he's fearless when it comes to climbing up my arm to get out of the cage but he still startles with my hand when out of the cage.

Help! Do I clip his wings? Leave him in the cage?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I would clip him so he can't fly away as far off the stick when you're trying to put him away. Clipping makes them more dependent on you so it will help you bond to him as well.

You can also try some taming methods:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Clipping would be very helpful, and you can always let his wing feathers grow out later on if you want to.


----------



## hennaredlady (Aug 3, 2012)

I watched several videos on clipping wings- and watching out for blood feathers gave him a clip this morning. First attempt wasn't enough clipping as he still could fly! Poor Danny as I had to catch him again - so much trauma for him in the last few days. I look forward to seeing him a happy bird in the days to come.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Clipped birds should still be able to fly. They just shouldn't be able to go as far or as high as a flighted bird.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

It also depends on how strong of a flier he is. 

I clipped two of my cockatiels the same amount. One hits in the floor after a couple of seconds of flight, and the other flies and glides around the room like I never clipped him. He still uses more energy to maintain his height and speed because he has less feathers, so he does get tuckered out a little faster. 

You will get there in the taming process since you have a bold little birdie.  Don't worry. 

It took me five months to actually BOND with my strong flier and he has the same personality as your bird, it sounds like.


----------



## hennaredlady (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks - I should have been more specific - the first time I clipped him I didn't notice any difference - he was still flying to the top of the curtain poles! He can still fly now - just not that high.


----------



## hennaredlady (Aug 3, 2012)

Whoops - just saw your post too meaggiedear. Thanks for the encouragement - and reminder that I need to be patient for bonding to happen  He is a bold little fellow - and after being clipped he already appears more settled - if a bit confused that he can't fly up to where he wants to. I'll have to find him other places to land that are 'safe.' I'm already falling in love....


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha. It is very easy to fall for the little boogers. 

Patience is definitely the key and I think you'll do just fine with him.


----------

